# Nashiji to Migaki



## zizirex (Jul 31, 2022)

One of my recent project knives, Teruyasu Fujiwara 150mm Nashiji Petty.
it's one of the best knives you can buy for around $100.

However, I am not a big fan of Nashiji Finish, so I have decided to turn it into a Migaki finish.
I have access to a Belt Sander that makes it much easier and turns out pretty nice.

This is my first time using a belt grinder for major work, I still have a lot to learn and I really need to improve for the future project.

The before










the after











I also going to change the handle soon, since the original handle is pretty ugly.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jul 31, 2022)

Good job!


----------



## tostadas (Aug 1, 2022)

nice!


----------



## MowgFace (Aug 1, 2022)

Looks great! Where on earth do you have that much open floorspace!

So much room for activities! Jealous.


----------



## zizirex (Aug 1, 2022)

Update with the New Handle.

Ziricote and Black Buffalo Horn handle.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Aug 2, 2022)

That turned out really nice!


----------

